# Golden Litter (5 Weeks)!



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Puppies! Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're adorable, Congratulations!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my heavens.....I could watch them allllll day....congrats!!!!! Love them all!!!!:x:x:x:x:x


----------

